# Favorite Famous Cigar Smoker



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Thought I'd throw this out there. I'll start it off with Bill Cosby. He looks like the kind of guy who would hook a total stranger, who loves cigars, up with a high end, maybe a Cuban.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Of course Arnie has to be mentioned. I wonder if he brought back any good sticks from the future as the Terminator? What do Robots smoke anyway?


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

odd one but got to see him with a cigar. AL Copone ive got a great poster of him in my room with a cigar in his mouth


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Gotta go with George Burns. Kinda like everyone's granddad. 

Close seconds, maybe Groucho Marx. 

Either would be a pretty entertaining smoke!


S.


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

I would like to smoke a cigar with Monica Lewinski.....


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

How about Ricky Ricardo? You know he has the ISOM's


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Prolly my avatar  Tony Montana the character itself. And as Famous person, it would have to go with Jack Nicholson and Arnold


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

C. S. Lewis, master story teller, theologian, and herfer.
-eef


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

My favorite all time cigar smoker is Winston Churchill. Great statesman and leader, plus I just read he smoked _*3000*_ cigars per year.

Gotta admire that amount of smoking! The other things he did were pretty good too!


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

A lot to choose from and I've actually smoke with Arnold. I'm in the movie biz and when I lived in LA I got invited to one of his private cigar dinners like 8 years ago. I said hi to him but that was the extent of our conversation. Don't remeber the cigars though. I wish I had been to the one the month before rumor had it Mel Gibson was there lighting up. I've also had a few with Milton Berle. He used to come in to the Rodeo Drive Dunhill store when it was still there and he was still alive. He was still funny til the end.

But all time great probably Churchill or maybe Capone, nothing original everyone else's seems good.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Bo Dietel



Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I agree with wetterhorn.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Myself! :r 

Actually probably George Burns. C.S. Lewis eef mentioned would be way up there as well; however I am afraid I would be very intimidated by him/his intellect.

-Matt-


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

Al Pacino, gotta love that Scarface


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

eef said:


> C. S. Lewis, master story teller, theologian, and herfer.
> -eef


I'm with you there. C. S. Lewis.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

dude. Two others joined me on the C.S. Lewis herf. When I ressurect him I'll let you guys know.
-eef


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

c2000 said:


> Bo Dietel


Yeah, he'd be hilarious!

Churchill immediately comes to mind, though, along with Patton, Hemingway and Zino Davidoff.

Dietel & Patton could scrap over who's a bigger hard ass! :bx :r

John


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Red and Larry baby.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Years ago, my nephew-in-law ran into Milton Berle in the airport in Miami (I think). He gifted Uncle Milty a DR Monte #2.
Milty invited him to sit down & they :BS for about 20 minutes. When he got up to leave, Milty opened his jacket which was stuffed with Habanos. "Just got back from Cuba," he grinned & gifted Terry a handful of Havana's finest.

I've heard this story about 6 times now.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Years ago, my nephew-in-law ran into Milton Berle in the airport in Miami (I think). He gifted Uncle Milty a DR Monte #2.
> Milty invited him to sit down & they :BS for about 20 minutes. When he got up to leave, Milty opened his jacket which was stuffed with Habanos. "Just got back from Cuba," he grinned & gifted Terry a handful of Havana's finest.
> 
> I've heard this story about 6 times now.


That is a awsome story KHat! I would have to with Mark Twain...


----------



## linusvanpelt (Jan 19, 2004)

Along with the others mentioned (Arnie, Milt, George Burns, Groucho, Churchill)... how about Gina Gershon (from Showgirls, Bound). Also, I think Kevin Costner would be a good choice.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Peter Faulk COLUMBO :al


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Kinky Friedman..the next Governor of the great state of Texas.


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm not sure I could handle watching Gina Gershon smoke a cigar....I'm a married guy, you know.



linusvanpelt said:


> Along with the others mentioned (Arnie, Milt, George Burns, Groucho, Churchill)... how about Gina Gershon (from Showgirls, Bound). Also, I think Kevin Costner would be a good choice.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Mark Twain (even if he did buy them by the barrel)


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Gotta go with Churchill on this one. Actor would be Geroge Burns.


----------



## Rob T (Feb 6, 2005)

Hey guys, first post here. Very cool forum!

Surprised that nobody has listed *Jack Nicholson* as their fav cigar smoker. I don't think I have seen anyone look "cooler" smoking a cigar than Jack in "A Few Good Men"!


----------



## jacknife (Jan 24, 2005)

I'll put a vote for Ulysses S Grant, he was said to have smoked 20 cigars a day!


----------



## metalheadcigarsmoker (Dec 30, 2004)

Rush Limbaugh


----------



## MrINMENSO (Dec 2, 2004)

Smoking with Arnie would be awesome!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

That would be cool. Especially if it is in his special smoking section off the Governor's Mansion in Cali.


----------



## Rob T (Feb 6, 2005)

metalheadcigarsmoker said:


> Rush Limbaugh


Anyone know what Rush's favorite smoke is?


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

For jazz lovers, there's Dizzy Gillespie

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

didnt even think about good old dizzy. Defintaly top on my list


----------



## megasolo (Jan 13, 2004)

You know who looks fun to smoke a cigar with and shoot the s&*%, Jim Belushi.


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Little Sammy Clemens... what a rascal!!!


----------



## Barney (Feb 9, 2005)

Anyone remeber the "A" Team I would like to smoke with Hannible because his friends could build a tank outta any jalope.

"I love it when a plan comes through."


----------



## Rob T (Feb 6, 2005)

Barney said:


> Anyone remeber the "A" Team I would like to smoke with Hannible because his friends could build a tank outta any jalope.
> 
> "I love it when a plan comes through."


Uh, that should be "I love it when a plan comes together".


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

megasolo said:


> You know who looks fun to smoke a cigar with and shoot the s&*%, Jim Belushi.


Hey Hey now, Jims OK.

I think I'd add Demi Moore or Claudia Shiffer (theres a sandwich) to the club, and not sure whether Groucho Marx was mentioned.

Sports - Don't forget Wayne Gretzky or Lawrence Taylor

Movie Stars James Woods, Mel Gibson and Pierce Brosnan

Rock Groups Red Hot Chili Peppers

and of course me -- Mike T


----------



## linusvanpelt (Jan 19, 2004)

JACK NICHOLSON!!!

I would love to hear his stories...


----------



## Rob T (Feb 6, 2005)

linusvanpelt said:


> JACK NICHOLSON!!!
> 
> I would love to hear his stories...


Finally someone else who agrees with me!


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Diitos.



metalheadcigarsmoker said:


> Rush Limbaugh


----------



## MeGustaCigars! (Jan 23, 2005)

Don't forget Matt Dillon!


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

I'd say Mark Twain. The man had a great way of looking at life and passing it on....and he smoked like a chimney.

Also Red Auerbach...You gotta love a guy who's got no problem lighting up a mammoth victory cigar sitting on the bench without a care in the world. His accomplishments in the game go without say.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

This is a super-old thread, but I was going to start a new one anyways. Thank you to "search" for saving me. Anyways, been seeing Jeremy Piven in more stuff here lately, and made me think of his article in SMOKE mag. a few years ago, smoking one of his (and my) favorites...a PAM. But, he can afford to smoke them as Yardgars, and I can't...well, not yet anyways! :ss


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Jack Lemmon


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

Whoa, I wasn't even smoking when this thread was started.

I'd like to fire one up with Toby Keith and shoot the :BS about music and guitars.

:cb


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Clint Eastwood

*That would be so cool!!!*:tu


----------



## rhdad42 (Sep 12, 2006)

I've gotta say Groucho, or a close second would be Babe Ruth. My grandfather always used to tell me about he and his brothers would pay a nickel to get into Yankee Stadium, watch "The Babe" hit a homer, then leave. Unreal...


----------



## MooseToga (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm gonna have to go with Bill Clinton. His cigars always have a unique aroma I find oddly appealing.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

<---- see the avatar boys. :tu



Rob T said:


> Finally someone else who agrees with me!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Celebrity Cigar Smokers : http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=168197

Just thought maybe you might want to add to the list :tu


----------



## TriStar (Aug 11, 2008)

linusvanpelt said:


> JACK NICHOLSON!!!
> 
> I would love to hear his stories...


Character: Tony Soprano, Al Pacino in Scarface.
Real life famous person I would have to agree with Jack Nicholson.


----------



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

Churchill. Hands down.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

Big Vito.


----------



## shemp (Sep 21, 2007)

eef said:


> C. S. Lewis, master story teller, theologian, and herfer.
> -eef


gotta second that C.S. Lewis, and Charles Spurgeon..


----------



## WillieDiesel (Jul 3, 2008)

Kid Rock, american bad a$$;










Michael Jordan;


----------

